# Do you guys recommmend buying flashcards form nds-card?



## walkyu (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, so i live in Mexico and i'd like to buy a R4I-B9S flashcard to mod my N2DS, and that's pretty much all


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 1, 2019)

Yes for nds-card.com. No for R4I-B9S model.

Treat yourself right by getting the R4i Gold Plus 3DS.


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 1, 2019)

They are (or at least were) GBATemp sponsors. So yes.


----------



## walkyu (May 1, 2019)

i know it's just a few bucks more, but 16 usd is all i can save atm so i opted for a b9s one


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 1, 2019)

walkyu said:


> i know it's just a few bucks more, but 16 usd is all i can save atm so i opted for a b9s one


You can hack your 3DS for free with Fredminer. If you want to play DS games without flashcart, use TWiLight Menu++.

Edit - Because the R4I-B9S model has what is known as a time bomb, you might as well get the cheapest ntrboot capable cart like the R4iSDHC Dual-Core 20XX (which also has a time bomb).


----------



## walkyu (May 1, 2019)

tbh although i know modding a 3ds i kind of risky, i feel like the flashcard method is more safe? also i don't have a pc handy right now


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 1, 2019)

walkyu said:


> tbh although i know modding a 3ds i kind of risky, i feel like the flashcard method is more safe? also i don't have a pc handy right now


Check my edited post above for a cheaper option. If it ain't the R4i Gold 3DS Plus, you might as well get something as low as possible that'll do the job in hacking. You can also go as low as US $8 through aliexpress.

[aliexpress] Free shipping Payment list for 2019 Version R4ISDHC NEW R4 TF SD Card Adapter The Gold
I don't recommend the really cheap ones because of the time bomb, but you can bypass it with YSMenu kernel.


Hacking the 3DS/2DS system with the ntrboot method is easier but costs more. If you're on a budget, Fredminer and related *miners will get you the same result but with some more work involved but not really that difficult IMO.


----------



## walkyu (May 1, 2019)

got it, thanks for the advise my dude


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 1, 2019)

walkyu said:


> tbh although i know modding a 3ds i kind of risky, i feel like the flashcard method is more safe? also i don't have a pc handy right now


It's not risky at all btw.


----------



## walkyu (May 1, 2019)

how's that? bc i've read something about the possibility of your console being bricked by nintendo or something like that

also, is the shipping free for all countries in nds-card?

edit - apparently you can brick it by accident too but only if you're dumb enough


----------



## Kubas_inko (May 1, 2019)

walkyu said:


> how's that? bc i've read something about the possibility of your console being bricked by nintendo or something like that
> 
> also, is the shipping free for all countries in nds-card?
> 
> edit - apparently you can brick it by accident too but only if you're dumb enough


You really can't brick it while hacking these days, as there are "systems" to check everything. So unless you purposely use wrong stuff, yea.


----------



## larrypretty (May 6, 2019)

Ace3ds plus is a good option too, if you just want to get a cheaper one.


----------



## gempugs (May 6, 2019)

if you're really buying one for the sake of 'safety', an additional $4 wouldnt be a problem to "protect" a $100 device would it?
if affordability for that amount is a problem just follow what TurdPooCharger suggested and save the whole $16 instead. and wow, i didnt realize that a pc isnt needed to mod with a flashcard?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 6, 2019)

gempugs said:


> if you're really buying one for the sake of 'safety', an additional $4 wouldnt be a problem to "protect" a $100 device would it?
> if affordability for that amount is a problem just follow what TurdPooCharger suggested and save the whole $16 instead. and wow, i didnt realize that a pc isnt needed to mod with a flashcard?


Maybe his 3DS was received as a gift. Standard of living means that US $16 costs a fortunate for some people around the world. For some of the newer flashcart models like the R4i Gold Plus 3DS, it has a secondary ntrboot flashrom built-in with a switch.


----------



## gempugs (May 6, 2019)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Maybe his 3DS was received as a gift. Standard of living means that US $16 costs a fortunate for some people around the world. For some of the newer flashcart models like the R4i Gold Plus 3DS, it has a secondary ntrboot flashrom built-in with a switch.


true. nevertheless i would suggest him the 'free' methods like fredminer too and save the $16 for an sd card like i did. else it's definitely a big waste to have it sit somewhere else permanently after the softmod unless he plays nds games. it's kind of puzzling to me when the op responded like he wanted to save and waste money at the same time??


----------



## walkyu (May 7, 2019)

i used fredminer guys, thanks for the replies. 
btw sorry if my wording is kind of weird but i'm still learning english


----------

